# Stand options for ADA 60-P



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

ikea "besta", many people in my local club use them.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

This one?

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/50102157/


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

Bump, any other ideas?


----------



## James (Western Canada) (Mar 25, 2012)

See post # in your previous thread on this matter........

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=166012&page=3


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

I called a highschool a while back... they said no


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

It has the same footprint of a standard 15 gallon/20 gallon high (I believe) which is a common tank. If I am correct, their should be tons of options for pretty cheap. You will not find an "ADA style" stand but you should be able to find something you like.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

Local selection sucks... Petsmart and other local stores have nothing but overpriced uglu MDF junk. I'm going to try looking at Home Depot and Rona, but most of the prebuilt cabinets they have are much deeper than the tank, which won't work with my conduit hangers. :/ It can be wider than 24" but I'd like it to be no deeper than 15". It needs to have a cabinet with doors to hide my equipment... that is the most difficult thing. If I didn't have a big ugly canister and CO2 tank to hide, I would use an open shelf.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Jaguar said:


> Local selection sucks... Petsmart and other local stores have nothing but overpriced uglu MDF junk. I'm going to try looking at Home Depot and Rona, but most of the prebuilt cabinets they have are much deeper than the tank, which won't work with my conduit hangers. :/ It can be wider than 24" but I'd like it to be no deeper than 15". It needs to have a cabinet with doors to hide my equipment... that is the most difficult thing. If I didn't have a big ugly canister and CO2 tank to hide, I would use an open shelf.


Do you have any LFS? Like big ones? I find they have much better stands in terms of build quality. Some look better, some look worse, but they are often 100% real wood, not MDF. However, they often can get up to, or over $200 for that size without being that nice.


One thing about IKEA stuff. The finishes of their furniture has improved but it's still cheap veneer. I have a lot of IKEA stuff in my recording studio as it's easy to customize. My desk looks really nice but the veneer started lifting after about 6 months. It's a recording studio so things don't get spilled. It's just where I put my glass of water. I wouldn't trust it for something that will likely get much more moisture. 


I would think you could find someone to do an all wood ADA style stand if you really looked around. To save money, you can either use formica or just paint it, rather than staining it. Then the work doesn't have to be nearly as nice because not all the screws have to be hidden.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

I wish so much that I had a half decent LFS nearby 

I actually did contact about 4 or 5 cabinetry places and see if they could make me something. Only one of them replied and they quoted me $400 for a cabinet made of MDF, and I'm pretty sure that was without the formica too (that is $100 ish a sheet)


----------



## Musclecar67 (Mar 17, 2012)

http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_ADAAquariumStand.aspx


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

I have seen that... I don't have the money for all those tools on top of $300 in materials... maybe I could build something cheaply out of plywood and paint it gray, but i don't know how water safe that is. last time I checked formica was around $94 a sheet and I would need just over 2 to make a 60cm stand and that was the most expensive part :/


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

My LFS sells custom stands that are made for the store by Lee Mar. The ones that they have built for them are the Lee Mar "Polaris series". Google that name and a few pics will pop up. It cost me just under $200 for a stand for my 60P. Ask your LFS if they sell Lee Mar stands and maybe they can have one built for you.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

I think I've seen those before... or something similar anyways. Thanks


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

If you don't mind a kind of industrial looking one, have you seen hydrophytes stand? It's an open faced one made out of lumber that you can put together with very minimal tools.


----------



## Musclecar67 (Mar 17, 2012)

If it was me I would get decent 3/4" plywood and build one close to the link I gave, but instead of the laminate get some wood filler to smooth the surface, sand it smooth, clean it of all dust then use an epoxy base paint (2-3 coats) that would give you a shiny smooth finish and it would be very water resistant / easy / cheap to do. You could ask the guy at lowes or home depot to make your cuts and all you would need is a drill, saw and some screws. You dont need to biscut the seams, just glue and screw 
http://www.woodmagazine.com/materials-guide/finishes/filling-grain-for-perfect-finishing/


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

Mmm... maybe I will go the DIY route. I will have to wait until a family member comes to visit me, I don't think I'll be able to take the supplies home on the bus. I'll keep it in mind... my dad is coming by in 2 weeks so by then I'll have my next paycheck and he might be able to help me move stuff.


----------

